# How to make Budgie and puppy “friends”



## Cado (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello my amazing budgie is 5 years old. He always was loved and spoiled and he adores me . I am everything for him )) and love him a lot!! Recently we got a small breed puppy (for a short period of time) and my budgie was very jealous and he hates puppy. He becomes nervous, started biting me and when puppy would like to play with him he could be even agressive. Now we will have a new puppy and I am wondering if it’s possible to make their relationship smoother? How to deal with it? Will it be better with time? I am wondering from my parakeet and puppy points view. Thank you !!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It is never advisable to nurture a relationship between a bird and a dog. Birds are prey animals and dogs are predators, even a cute little puppy. From your birds point of view the dog is danger so of course the bird is nervous and aggressive as it is protecting its life. One little snap at the bird from the dog and that could be the end of your bird. Please do not continue to attempt for them to interact. Your bird should be kept away from the dog at all times.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*A budgie and a dog should never be allowed to interact with one another. Please keep the bird in a room where the dog will never have access.

It is important you recognize the importance of this which is stressed in the following link:

Cats and Dogs are Predators; Birds are Prey*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Please read the above link. “Cats and Dogs are predators: Birds are Prey”

Dogs (and cats) should never have access to birds. Many dogs have a high prey drive. All young puppies will want to play with things that move. Even the people who don’t think this applies in their situation with their seemingly low prey drive dogs, remember even they could easily ‘accidentally’ hurt or kill a bird. For this reason, we always advise members to not mix species. Be responsible for separating them.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there, 

You've been given great advice above. You should NEVER let a puppy, dog, cat, etc. interact with your budgie. Even if your pet is friendly, they are much bigger than your budgie and even a nice dog could accidentally injure or even kill your budgie accidentally. 

Please keep your budgie safe and never have him/her in the same room as the puppy!


----------

